# No. 154 Highway Signal



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

A short project. I have two road signals one is Lionel the other is Marx. I plan to modify a track section to make the lights alternate. To do this I will isolate two small sections of track and the wheels will ground out the lights. 

I picked two curve sections One O and the other 027. I plan on cutting the outer rail and use insulating pins.
These signals have a ground and two feeds for each light. On this I fed the power to the ground and fed the light wires to the rail sections. 
The inspiration came from an article in CTT. Issue back in November 2006 by Allen Burroghs. The title is Two Simple Schemes for using traditional Lock ons. I believe the article is in their downloadable section. He identifies my Marx Signal as NO 423. Thank You Allen! I do not use Lock ons but proceeded in a parrallel path.
WARNING When using these older signals make sure they have all the insulators in place.
One key is excessive sparking when Testing



















With the pins in place the rail was too long and had to trimmed. I also added another tie and epoxy to stiffen the rail.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*The Test*


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice ideal T.

Why did you use one O and one O/27 track?

Why not just two of the same gauge? Does it matter?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I want a signal for each loop, one O, one 027. I need some 12v screw bulbs.
Just finished the 027. Also have a movie. The lights actually simulate gyration/strobe.
It's a neat little project.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I forgot you got all different track on your layout.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Check this out.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Great T

But doesn't it come on just a bit late?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Err, yeah but it works.
Good follow up on the track thread.:thumbsup:


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I guess the method is not full proof. The 027 curve had a short on the whole rail. The sections were not isolated. I had to cut again with the cutting wheel. I guess the pins are smaller for 027 and I had some remnants touchings. Anyway it is fixed now. The second light had a missing spring behind the socket plate so I stuffed it with fiberglass and it works great. The connection had to be resoldered too. ALso I checked Radio Shack and they have 14 volt screw bulbs Number 52. What I did was paint them red with a standard spray paint. The RS number is 272- 1127


----------

